# It's been a while.. Few new soaps



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

As always, a self confessed stamp addict, lol

Thanks for looking!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow.  Just beautiful and elegant.  Love them.


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

Kiddie soaps, with carrot puree, calendula, oats, and goatmilk. Unscented.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 9, 2015)

Adorable.  OK, I can't just keep drooling over every post.  

You are one of those people with impeccable taste, aren't you?  I kind of hate you


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

It takes time to find yer own style... Me, i'm a self confessed stamp addict, lol


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 9, 2015)

So pretty. That first one is just elegant.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 9, 2015)

They are all lovely/cute for sure.  Nicely done!


----------



## traderbren (Jun 9, 2015)

Beautiful, and now I want to try stamping...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice to see you back....how'd the wedding go? Beautiful as always!


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank u guys  nice to see ya all again. The wedding was a lovely one.. Now still settling into married life, having a new puppy, and making soap. Busy.. But happy


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 9, 2015)

I love how the last one on the first post looks like cut granite! They are all amazing.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 9, 2015)

Seven, do you have any tips on stamping?  I tried to do some yesterday, not very successfully.  I was using (admittedly) cheap acrylic/resin stamps - but made for soaps - with fairly soft soap, tried them by selves and then sprayed with alcohol, with mica and without.  None of them imprinted very cleanly.   What is the best time to stamp a soap?


----------



## chloe (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow wow wow! All beautiful! Love the first one so much


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 9, 2015)

Absolutely stunning soaps!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 9, 2015)

Your soaps are always stunning!  Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank youuu all  sorry can't like each post as i am using my phone.

As far as stamping, my fave one is wood. I usually do rt soaping with twice as much water from lye (2:1). I waited a day after unmolding before stamping (2 days max). If the soap gets too hard it will crack when you put pressure stamping it. With wood, just dip the stamp in mica, no need for alcohol first. 

Elomar pasito from spain makes amazing stamps. Most of mine came from him. Worth the investment me thinks.


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

@not_ally btw, acrylic ones are supposed to be okay. I have a few too. Maybe yer soap was a bit too soft? It's a bit tricky at first but you'll get the hang of it. My first tries were those cheap rubber ones meant for paper, i still can't managed to get it right till now with those things  sad, as they are cheap with so many cute designs.


----------



## KristaY (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Seven!!! I'm so glad to see you back with beautiful soaps (as always!) Congratulations on the happy marriage and looking forward to many more lovely creations! 

BTW, LOVE the antlered stamp in the first pic. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? My hubby and his MANY hunting buddies would love that stamp.


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Krista, thank you  it's nice to see the old faces still here. The stamp was from elomar pasito from spain. He makes AMAZING stamps!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Seven-I'm going to check out his stamps!


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 10, 2015)

Seven! I've missed you and your lovely soaps! So gorgeous, every single one. 

Congratulations on your busy wonderful life.


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

@jules92207 back at ya babe  thank you anyway.. Missed being here too!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome back and thanks for sharing your lovely soaps!
All the stamps are so cute and unique, especially the monkey one.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jun 10, 2015)

you have gorgeous soaps and adorable stamps!


----------



## LBussy (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice seven!

I can see you used gold ... something, powder?  How do you keep that in the stamp and not on the soap?


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks guys 

@LBussy.. Oh the gold mica can get quite messy. Make sure you are using a mask while stamping with it. Afterwards, i wipe each soap with tissue dipped in alcohol. There, clean soap


----------



## LBussy (Jun 10, 2015)

seven said:


> @LBussy.. Oh the gold mica can get quite messy. Make sure you are using a mask while stamping with it. Afterwards, i wipe each soap with tissue dipped in alcohol. There, clean soap


Ah!  That makes sense, thanks.



seven said:


> Hi Krista, thank you  it's nice to see the old faces still here. The stamp was from elomar pasito from spain. He makes AMAZING stamps!


Wow, some of his designs are awesome:

http://elomar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/

English translated (not very well):

http://translate.google.com/transla...ar-pasitoapasito.blogspot.com/&langpair=es|en


----------



## Cactuslily (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful soaps! Your stamps come out so cleanly! Thanks for sharing, and congrats on your next chapter of life!


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

@Cactuslily
Thank you so much 

@LBussy
Omar is like my soap god. His soaps are one of a kind. His carving technique is CRAZY. His stamps are well priced too and the shipping is not bad at all.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 10, 2015)

The mica is on there so thick and perfect! How do you do that?


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

@dixiedragon
There is no special technique actually. I just pour some mica on paper, dip the stamp, and bang. I dunno why i like gold the best. I've tried silver, green, pink. I think gold is the most forgiving, when the print is not so perfect it wont show as much as other colors.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Seven,

Thanks so much for the stamping tips.  I am waiting on the delivery of some wood stamps, I can't wait to try your suggestions.  I love Elomar's stamps, I have emailed him in the past and am trying to figure out the perfect design to get him to make me one, don't want to waste his artistry!


----------



## seven (Jun 10, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Hey Seven,
> 
> Thanks so much for the stamping tips.  I am waiting on the delivery of some wood stamps, I can't wait to try your suggestions.  I love Elomar's stamps, I have emailed him in the past and am trying to figure out the perfect design to get him to make me one, don't want to waste his artistry!




I've never been disappointed with his work. He does custom design for a few more euros. His shipping is also very reasonable.


----------



## Balloons (Jun 11, 2015)

Love all the soaps. I really need to purchase some stamps for my soaps.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 13, 2015)

I've got in touch with Omar to order a custom stamp


----------

